# How thick should Krylon be?



## Bobostro61 (Apr 14, 2013)

So I posted a pic of my very first decal pen in the "Show off your pens" section.  Some of the ink from the decal seems to have come off in the application of the decal to the pen blank.  I'm wondering how thick the coats of Krylon Crystal Clear should be?  I did four light coats because I didn't want any puddles or drips forming.  Should my coats of Krylon have been thicker?  Would that prevent the loss of printer ink?


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 15, 2013)

What you will find is the mixtures of solvents and leveling chemicals used in the paint will attack the printer inks. Always do a test on the materials you plan on using, it does save time and frustration in the long run.  Some of the solvents are very aggressive ones.

You can try sealing the ink with CA first.
:clown:


----------



## Neededwill (Apr 15, 2013)

Make sure you let the ink dry for an hour or so. I do 3 decent coats an hour apart from each other. But trial and error is what I did till it worked.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 15, 2013)

PTsideshow said:


> What you will find is the mixtures of solvents and leveling chemicals used in the paint will attack the printer inks. Always do a test on the materials you plan on using, it does save time and frustration in the long run.  Some of the solvents are very aggressive ones.
> 
> You can try sealing the ink with CA first.
> :clown:



I noticed the ink was gone right after sliding it off the decal paper and on to the blank. Before any CA was applied. That's why I'm wondering about the thickness of the Krylon.


----------

